# Amboyna?



## ssgmeader (Mar 23, 2013)

So I picked up these burl cut offs out of the scrap bin yesterday, but wasn't quite sure what they were. The guy that worked there thought they might be Amboyna but wasn't sure. I'm just looking for a second opinion. I think I'd like to cast them the small ones about 4' the medium 6 and the large 8' so definitely some pen sizeable pieces. Thoughts?

[attachment=21195]


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 23, 2013)

Bigger eye voids then i have seen in amboyna.... imgoingto go with mango.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 23, 2013)

Doesn't look like Amboyna


----------



## brown down (Mar 23, 2013)

that looks like cherry burl to me, hard to tell by the pics...


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 23, 2013)

brown down said:


> that looks like cherry burl to me, hard to tell by the pics...



See that's what I thought, but the lumber guy disagreed.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Mar 23, 2013)

I will say Narra non burl wood. Comes from the tree that Amboyna burls come from. Does not look very figured whether it is burl or not. Cut it & see what it smells like Amboyna has very unusual smell almost of spice if you haev ever turned it you will know.

Bill


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 23, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> I will say Narra non burl wood. Comes from the tree that Amboyna burls come from. Does not look very figured whether it is burl or not. Cut it & see what it smells like Amboyna has very unusual smell almost of spice if you haev ever turned it you will know.
> 
> Bill



I did just turned some....and sent you back a pen made of it like last week. :rotflmao3:


----------



## healeydays (Mar 23, 2013)

Where did yo get it?


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 23, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Where did yo get it?



Goose Bay rummage bin, I read in another thread you do casting Healey is this true?


----------

